# Lead paint



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a summary of the current requirements and laws regarding re-painting an older building which undoubtably has lead paint. The building is the typical 1900 3-story wood facade, commercial buiding in a Historical _"Main Street USA"_ zone. 
I realize sanding the surfaces is strictly prohibited. I am unsure as to whether it can be hand scraped and re-painted or must the paint be fully stripped to bare wood using chemical strippers _(such as "Back to Nature" or "Peel Away")_ . I would guess that only certified "lead abatement contractors " should be looking at this project. We want to advise the owner correctly and stay within the letter of the law. 
While I am not certified nor am I very interested in doing the job, due to the liabilities, I have an interest in helping out the building owner with advice and some contractor referrals in my area. I am in Northern New Jersey. _(but .... I long to be in the Adirondack Mountains!)_

_Thanks for any help and advice!_

_Paul_
_Spectrum Coatings Company_


----------



## toddcla2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

To abide by the letter of the law you could sub-contract out the lead abatement and then do all of the painting. Just a suggestion.

~todd


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

every state is different regarding lead laws


----------



## mjay (Oct 19, 2007)

New Jersey, only certified Lead Abatement contractors may undertake the work. Homeowners are permitted to perform the work themselves, but still must follow disposal guidelines.
The following is a link to permitted practices in removal of lead paint.
While each state differs on who may perform the work, and disposal of debris: The fundamentals are the same.


/www.hud.gov/offices/lead/training/LBPguide.pdf


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I would think your local Board of Health could point in the right direction to find your answers.

OH, also, the PDCA


----------



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and leads, they were very helpful. I am new to this forum, comming over from NAPP. 

I am leaning towards having a local certified lead paint removal company complete the full removal of all the paint down to bare wood and then we will complete the painting. These guys run a 22 man crew and all they do is paint stripping, they aren't interested in the painting phase.

This will be an expensive project for the building owner, who is not the type to take any shortcuts or do anything that might not be in full compliance.

Quite often, I see college kids and "unskilled" cheap labor doing these old "scrape dogs" though. When an owner, especially a residential homeowner, gets a $30,000.00 bid to paint their old colonial home using a legitimate, established, state registered, insured, tax paying contractor, they often will turn to _other_ sources looking for that $5,000.00 paint job. 

I beleive this is happening less and less as the Public becomes more aware of Lead paint concerns and the local professional painting contractors do more of their own policing. _( our local government agencies do not seem to have the manpower or the time to find these scaliwags and enforce the laws and ordinances the rest of us are expected to abide by) _In NJ we pay for an annual registration. From what I have seen of this so far, there is no enforcement of the requirement, they just collect money from the honest contractors, and the rest go on doing business unregistered without cost or concern.


----------

